# Buckinghamshire Hunt



## Rahys (6 August 2012)

Can anyone tell me the name /or names of the hunts around buckinghamshire please?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Rueysmum (6 August 2012)

Kimblewick


----------



## combat_claire (6 August 2012)

Also Bicester, Oakley & Grafton hunt in that general direction and are listed as having country in Buckinghamshire

http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/directory/buckinghamshire/


----------



## Hunters (6 August 2012)

Not forgetting the Berks & Bucks Draghounds


----------



## mich123 (20 August 2012)

The Farmers Bloodhounds at Plum Park, Paulerspury are very near to North Bucks/ Milton Keynes


----------



## Rahys (20 August 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am moving to bucks so i am trying to sort things for my horse.


----------



## Hunters (23 August 2012)

I wouldn't recommend the Kimble wick - they've just had another master walk out. Still trouble there :-(


----------



## Sherston (23 August 2012)

I'd pick a hunt based on hunting, not politics. Unfortunately every hunt goes through politics at some point, but that is when the support is required the most. People come and go but the hunt is bigger than them all - fortunately.


----------

